# Battery Fuse



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all cant seem to ~Id fully the value on the fuse from my EBL 4-106 to my leisure battery, on my N & B Arto. 

I believe it to be 30a


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Not an electrical expert but, I understand that the fuse is sized to protect the rating of the cable [if you can identify that]

Dave


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

yep by the look of it would be around 40 to 50 amps, try the 40 amp fuse first and if that fails after a while change it upto 50amps but no more than that..


Regards Clive


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Stevee4
The rating of this type of fuse is stamped on one side only of the  fuse. It is good practice to fit the fuse with the value facing up, this allows spares to be obtained before needed. If you remove the fuse to check you must do two things first
1 switch off 12v on EBL
2 Disconnect neg from battery.
Picture does not show how far fuse is from battery always best to have as close as possible to avoid possible short to earth if cable gets damaged or lug comes loose at fuse end. Burstner (same group) use 10mm2 cable for leisure to EBL and 50amp fuse
Spare fuses are available from vehicle wiring products.

Steles
NB
Are you sure this is original German fit.


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

It has blown I have had a look but couldnt find a value. I will have another look. The fuse is less than a foot away from the positive connection on the battery from the the EBL. 

The wiring diagram (which isnt at all clear) seems to show a 30a fuse but I hear you guys and 40 or 50a. I will have another look this morning.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

if the circuit diagram says 30 amps then go for 30 amps..... if the fuse has gone theres a good reason for that so just make sure why it went and rectify it.... I did say 40 to 50 amps as was just looking at the size of the cable... it all depends of the demarnd you have from the fuse board...


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Right confusion now reins

I have had a good look at the fuse it says 50a

The wiring diagram from Schaudt says 30a

The lady from Schaudt says

yes it is a 30amp fuse. Please see attached.

Wohnraumbatterie = leisure battery
Starterbatterie = starter battery

I have used some 30a fuse wire and tested everything but the electric hook up.

The cause seems to be one of my 110 batteries that was tested overr the weekend and found to be faulty.

So I now need a new 110 battery.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep its a normal fuse size of 50 amps and the battery cable is well capable of taking that... i would not think your battery would be the cause of the fuse going unless its a fuse connecting two batteries... but if you feel the battery is faulty get a replacement if you have two batteries is best to change them both... 

yep the translation seems to be good... :wink:

PS I am refering to the leasure batteries and not confusing the main battery


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

correct me if I am wrong :wink: :wink: but when changing batteries it is best to replace both at the same time.

cabby

ps. was that you that drove past my place this week, just up the road from the hospital.


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

yeap twas meee


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Steve
How many fuses do you have on the + side ideally there should be one on each end of cable connecting batts together and one then on feed to EBL. In my experience German manufacturers fit Maxi blade fuses to battery wiring not as shown in your photo. Was the second battery a UK fit?
Steles


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in repling ... this is the only fuse its on the lead from the electroblock.


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Steve, 

If the battery was tested with a discharge tester and the batteries were not disconnected that would certainly blow the fuse. A 30a fuse should be ample unless you are putting a very heavy load on them.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Our EBL has a 50A fuse after it


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Bought*

I have had to send away for a couple of 50amp fuses (spare) £5.45 inc postage. 
The 30 amp household fuse wire is ok so far but I havent put it on EHU yet.

OOOOh when will the summer come??


----------

